# Harbor Freight Fluorescent Magnifying Lamp



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like a winner then. But why did you only give it four stars with such a glowing review?


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got one, but mine doesn't have the little swivel door that protects the glass when not in use. I have a dumb plastic bag that I put over mine to keep the dust out.

I love mine, though. It not only provides the magnification that these old eyes need, it puts the items in great light (which isn't universally available throughout my shop).


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

Good timing - I was just looking for something like this. Thanks for the review.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

JustJoe, it was a mistake.. it's been corrected. Thanks!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Very good review…*
... wish you had made it about 2 yrs. ago…  LOL

I think I got mine on Sale from Lee Valley (Veritas, etc.)...
... I like it… when I use it… which isn't all that much.

*Merry Christmas and
Happy New Year!
*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I need one!


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I have to get one of those…


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been eyeballing this for some time. Guess it's time to use my 20% off coupon. Thanks for the review.

Wayne


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My wife got me one that is nearly identical from Staples for ~$50 for my birthday. They are very handy to have, especially if you've got "over 45" eyes.

The lid is very important, but protecting the lens from damage is only a secondary function.

If you don't cover the magnifying lens, a stream of light through the window on a sunny day can get magnified and start a fire in your shop.


----------



## snozzfest (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. This site is good for magnifying lamp reviews (as well as other vision aids like headband magnifiers).

I am looking for a gooseneck model - they add an extra touch of flexibility. Also leaning towards one with LEDs as the main light source.


----------

